# What size is yours?



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

So far I have only been able to see Bachmann engines ( 4-4-0's 2-6-0 Indy, Annie) but am interested in branching out to other manufacturers. But with all the different scale sizes between Loco makers, I am hesitant. I would have to go to Chicago or Des Moines to see anything other than Bachmann. Does anyone out there have a side by side picture of a Hartland Forney and an LGB Forney sitting next to a Bachmann Indy or Annie so I could see how they compare in scale?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I could help you but I don't have any of those smaller locos.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Bachmann indy is one puny little locomotive, if you haven't noticed already. Both the Hartland and LGB forneys are going to dwarf it by a comfortable margin. Alas, no photos, but from memory in terms of overall size, they'll both be between the size of the Annie and the Indie. In terms of actual "scale," the LGB Forney is closer to 1:19ish, and the Annie 1:22.5. The Indie is described as 1:20, but it's a freelance loco based on a 1:22.5 model of a very small 2-4-2 plantation engine. It's proportions are close to industrial 2-6-0s when measured at 1:20. Hartland's stuff is described as 1:24, though all of it is considerably freelanced, so precise scale is quite ambiguous. 

Later, 

K


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a Bachmann Big Hauler and an LGB Forney. I'll try to get a picture of the two of them together at some point but might be a few days.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The older LGB forneyI have is a very robust engine and will out pull the Bachmann Annie. Mine pulls over 15 american 4 axle cars with USA metal wheels. 
LGB mogul does not even come close to that and it pulls better than my Annie!! 

And ithe LGB forney loves 4 foot diameter (2 foot Radius) curves. 

I can not speak for the Hartland engine.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for your responses! As far as digging up a picture for me, I respectfully request that you do not go to the trouble, because as of today it is a moot point. The reason being, due to the response and amazing support of my better half, I have completed another much more desirable choice - She told me to go ahead and order an Accucraft Mason Bogie!!! I am jumping-up-and-down, jaw dropping, elated! Needless to say, I won't be needing a Forney.....


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Oooooooh - Must have annoyed somebody............Goodbye.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Huh?







Goodbye?????


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Uh, who was that? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,

Another passing ship in the night-just a fleeting glimpse. Quite a few of these here lately.


----------

